#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-11-25
<Ammond> Just got Xubuntu loaded on a couple hosts. I'm confused about encrypting my home folder. A wizard comes up and tells me to click on the button to get my pass phrase and NOTHING happens. What's the trick??
<Ammond> Even the command line seems to be wrong. I presume I really needed to sudo the command. Haven't tried that yet
<Flannel> Ammond: This isn't a support channel actually, you're looking for #xubuntu
<Ammond> Thanks!
<Ammond> There now. Nothing
<Ammond> There now. Nothing is happening there. Probably too early. B^)
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-11-28
<c0d> hi guys i have a question, i have a ubuntu dektop edi. 10.04 and i have a asus a6jc notebook pc. it has nvidia go 7300 screencard and 2 video output(DVI and VGA) and its my question. can i use 3 screen with that card?
